# Windows 7 64-bit ; 32-bit?



## RedSymphony (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

man liest ja hier einiges hilfreiches, aber auch verwirrendes zur Frage, ob man die OEM Version für Windows 7 mit 64-bit, oder 32-bit wählen sollte.
Zu meinem Problem: ich habe einiges an alten Spielen, auch ein paar neuere. Werden diese auf beiden Betriebssystemen laufen, oder wäre da eines zu bevorzugen??
Kann man außerdem die 32-bit Version als "sichere Seite" betrachten, wie ich das auch schon gelesen habe, auf der alles laufen soll, aber unter Umständen langsamer, mit weniger Leistung?
Und zu guter Letzt, laufen alle Softwares, wie Programme für Photos etc. auf der 64-bit dann reibungslos, oder gibt es welche, die nur mit einem der beiden Betriebssysteme kompatibel ist?

Freu mich auf eure Antworten...

ein Hilfloser


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

Also, an sich sollte man lieber 64bit nehmen. Wenn ne Anwendung Probleme macht, dann eher schon allein WEGEN win7, egal ob 32 oder 64 bit


----------



## DonBarcal (22. Juli 2010)

Softwareseitig gibt es mit nem 64-Bit-Win7 eigentlich keine Probleme (bei mir läuft sogar DungeonKeeper2 ohne Abstürze  ). Das Problem liegt eher an älterer Hardware oder Peripherie. Mein WLan-USB-Dingens musste ich deswegen austauschen, da es keine 64-Bit-Treiber gab.


----------



## RedSymphony (24. Juli 2010)

Danke an euch...
Habe mir nun die 64-bit Version gekauft und installiert und eigentlich funktioniert alles prächtig


----------



## DaggettBeaver (30. September 2010)

Das trifft sich gut, dass hier schon so ein Thread ist, da brauch ich keinen neuen mehr eröffnen  .

Also da muss ich mal ein paar dumme Fragen stellen. Was ist eigentlich dieses OEM. Ich hab das z.B. für mein XP Professional, weiß trotzdem nicht genau, was der Unterschied zu den anderen Versionen ist. OEM ist ja bspw. mehr als um die Hälfte billiger, hab ich gesehen.

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen 32 und 64 bit? Das hab ich jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen, auch in Bezug auf XP... Ist es richtig, dass das was mit dem Prozessor zu tun hat? Ich habe einen AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core 4600+. Da steckt die 64 drin. Heißt das, ich könnte auch ein 64 bit OS installieren? Damit kann man dann auch mehr RAM nutzen, richtig?

Das wär's für's erste


----------



## Andy19 (30. September 2010)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Das trifft sich gut, dass hier schon so ein Thread ist, da brauch ich keinen neuen mehr eröffnen  .
> 
> Also da muss ich mal ein paar dumme Fragen stellen. Was ist eigentlich dieses OEM. Ich hab das z.B. für mein XP Professional, weiß trotzdem nicht genau, was der Unterschied zu den anderen Versionen ist. OEM ist ja bspw. mehr als um die Hälfte billiger, hab ich gesehen.
> 
> ...


Die OEM hat keinen MS Support (aber wer braucht den schon? Niemand! Es steht ja alles im Internet und es gibt nette Foren, wie Dieses hier, wo es immer Hilfe gibt.)
Inhaltliche Unterschiede gibt es keinen Unterschied.


Zitat:
"Die Begriffe 32-Bit und 64-Bit beziehen sich auf die Informationsverarbeitung des Prozessors eines Computers. Die 32-Bit- und 64-Bit-Versionen von Windows wurden jeweils für die Verwendung in Computern mit 32-Bit- und 64-Bit-Prozessoren entwickelt.
Die 64-Bit-Versionen von Windows können mehr Arbeitsspeicher verwenden als die 32-Bit-Versionen von Windows. Dies trägt zur Minimierung der Zeit für Auslagerungsprozesse im  Arbeitsspeicher bei, da die Festplatte nicht benötigt wird. Auf diese Weise können Sie wiederum die Programmleistung steigern."

"Die heute auf dem Markt erhältlichen CPUs unterstützen jedoch fast ausnahmslos 64 Bit-Betriebssysteme"
http://user.schottenland.de/forum/32-Bit-vs-64-Bit-Wo-ist-der-Unterschied-t471.html


----------



## Onlinestate (30. September 2010)

Quelle: Wikipedia


> *Vorteile*
> Die Vorteile von 64-Bit-CPUs liegen in der einfacheren Berechnung
> größerer Integer-Werte (durch die breitere ALU), was zum Beispiel
> Vorteile bei Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen, grafischen Berechnungen (zum
> ...


Ja, du kannst ein 64bit-Betriebssystem installieren.
Der Unterschied von der OEM Version zu einer normalen Retail-Version ist, dass du bei der Retail-Version sowohl 64-bit als auch die 32-bit Version erwirbst (egal welchen Datenträger du gekauft hast). Bei der OEM Version musst du zum Umsteigen nochmals die andere Version kaufen. Darüberhinaus haste kein Handbuch und keinen kostenlosen Support bei Microsoft.


----------



## IXS (30. September 2010)

64 Bit empfehle ich schon seit fast 4 Jahren ... Es kommt halt drauf an, ob die Hardware treibermäßig mitmacht und über entsprechende Funktionen verfügt. Frühere NVIDIAChipsätze haben z.B. 2mal so oft in die 32 Bit Register schreiben müssen, als bei Intel Chipsätzen. Deswegen wurden diese Systeme erstmal langsamer, was man wiederum Vista zugeschoben hatte 
Am meisten hat es mich überrascht, dass der Intel Atom echt 30% schneller geworden ist, in einer Zeit als noch überall geschrieben wurde, dass er nur 32 Bit kann. 
Als standard 230er mit 945er Grafik ist das Teil unter 64 Bit in der Lage HD flüssig wiederzugeben....  was ja auch nicht gehen soll. 


Außerdem erlaubt ein 64 Bit System echte Systemsicherheit, weil die 16 Bit Schiene endgültig weggefallen ist, durch die Malware im ungünstigsten Fall schlüpfen konnte. Die Sperrung zur Veränderung der Systemdaten funktioniert auch endlich. Nur wenn man als Nutzer dem Programm ausdrücklich erlaubt, etwas zu verändern, lässt Windows das zu.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten! Also könnte ich bedenkenlos bei der OEM Version zuschlagen... Wie ist das denn bei der Hardwareverträglichkeit mit 64 bit? Fängt das schon bei Mainboard und Grafikkarte an, oder erst bei Peripheriegeräten (Drucker, externe HD, DVB-T Stick... etc.)?

Also bei Software, sagt ihr, gibt es auch keine Probleme. Ältere Spiele sollten dann auch funktionieren, oder? Und wie ist das z.B. mit DVB-T Programmen (hab aktuell - als einziges funktionierende Software - TV Jukebox von Digittrade installiert)?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2010)

Was hast Du denn für hardware? An sich sollten da alle Boards, die einen halbwegs aktuellen Sockel haben, kein Problem sein. Also ab Intel Sockel775 oder AMD AM2. Und überhaupt: wenn Dein PC für aktuelle Spiele noch gut genug ist, muss der an sich so "jung" sein, dass es da keine Probleme geben sollte, auch bei der Graka.


Bei Peripherie kann es schon schwieriger sein, da kann ein 5 jahre alter Drucker von Hersteller X noch Treiber für win7 haben, der eines anderen Herstellers Y aber hat für sein grad mal 2 jahre altes Modell keine Treiber. Aber das ist nicht wegen 64bit, sondern überhaupt wegen win7. Da musst Du bei den HErstellern mal schauen. Beim DVB-T Stick kannst Du auch schauen, ob der bzw. dessen Chip zum windowsmediacenter passt, dann kannst Du das nutzen anstelle der Software, falls die Sofware nicht zu win7 passt.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (4. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series Graka und ein Mainboard von ECS (Elitegroup), und zwar das GeForce6100PM-M2 V2.0. Und ich hab mal nachgesehen: Der Sockel wird mit AM2 bezeichnet. Dürfte also so weit klappen, denke ich.

Was den DVB-T Stick angeht, fällt mir ein, dass ich damit beim Saturn war (weil ich dachte, das Dingen sei kaputt), und der das dann an 'nem Laptop mit diesem Mediacenter angeschlossen hat, worauf er sofort Sender fand, was die zum Stick mitgelieferte Software nicht konnte (er meinte natürlich ich solle mir eine bessere Antenne kaufen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte  ).

Ich denke also, ich bin gewappnet, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2010)

An sich ja, falls der Stick nicht gehen sollte: neue sind ja nicht mehr so teuer 

Und das Board ist geeignet: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=857&CategoryID=1&MenuID=20&LanID=0


----------



## DaggettBeaver (4. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ja, falls der Stick nicht gehen sollte: neue sind ja nicht mehr so teuer
> 
> Und das Board ist geeignet: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_Detail.aspx?DetailID=857&CategoryID=1&MenuID=20&LanID=0


Haha, ich hab den grad neu gekauft, Spaßvogel   . Außerdem hat der Saturn-Fritze den ja an den Rechner mit Win 7 angeschlossen, und es hatte einwandfrei funktioniert. Also sollte ich mir da keine Gedanken machen müssen...

"Certified For Windows 7" - freu, da hab ich ja doch ein korrektes Board  .


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2010)

ach so, ich dachte der wäre noch alt, und du hast den nur checken lassen. Nee, also aktuell erhältliche hardware ist so gut wie immer auch win7-geeignet, gibt da nur ein paar "ladenhüter", da muss man auf rückgabe-kulanz hoffen.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (1. Dezember 2010)

Da hätte ich noch 'ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich letztens gelesen, das eines meiner Lieblingsspiele, Chaser, auf Windows 7 angeblich nicht installierbar sei. Wahrscheinlich ist das mit vielen Spielen der Fall. Muss man da jeweils auf einen entsprechenden Patch oder so warten, oder gibt's so eine Möglichkeit, XP zu simulieren (emulieren)?, um alte Spiele Software zum Laufen zu bringen?


----------



## usopia (1. Dezember 2010)

In einem simulierten XP kannst du keine Spiele laufen lassen, wenn ich das richtig weiß. Es gibt aber den "Kompatibilitätsmodus", mit dem ältere Games meist zum Laufen gebracht werden können.
(Rechtsklick auf die Spiele-exe > Kompatibilität > WindowsXP auswählen)


----------



## DaggettBeaver (6. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem "Kompatibilitätsmodus" kenn ich noch von älteren Spielen wie Tomb Raider 4 und Doom 3. Beruhigend zu wissen, dass es die Möglichkeit auch bei Win 7 gibt. Obschon ich den Typen dann nicht verstehe, warum er meinte, dass man Chaser nicht unter Win 7 installieren könne. Vielleicht war der ja genau so ahnungslos wie ich  .

In der neuen PCGames steht hinten was über den "Windows XP Mode". Wofür ist das denn gedacht? Ich nehme an für alle Anwendungen ausser Spiele?


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2010)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch 'ne Frage. Und zwar hab ich letztens gelesen, das eines meiner Lieblingsspiele, Chaser, auf Windows 7 angeblich nicht installierbar sei. Wahrscheinlich ist das mit vielen Spielen der Fall. Muss man da jeweils auf einen entsprechenden Patch oder so warten, oder gibt's so eine Möglichkeit, XP zu simulieren (emulieren)?, um alte Spiele Software zum Laufen zu bringen?



Ich hab kurz gegoogelt und anscheinend ist es kein Problem es zu installieren. (ersterPost) : http://chasercommunity.i3x.de/viewtopic.php?f=13&p=7960


----------



## usopia (6. Dezember 2010)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> In der neuen PCGames steht hinten was über den "Windows XP Mode". Wofür ist das denn gedacht? Ich nehme an für alle Anwendungen ausser Spiele?


 ...so könnte man das sagen. Der Xp-Mode ist praktisch ein virtuelles Win XP, welches in Win 7 (mind. Professional oder Ultimate, geeignete CPU wird benötigt) emuliert wird. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, funktionieren Spiele darin nicht, weil DirectX nicht simuliert werden kann (bin aber nicht 100%ig sicher). Wenn du mehr darüber wissen möchtest, ist hier eine recht einfache und gute Beschreibung zu finden:
blog.tim-bormann.de/inoffizielle-anleitung-windows-7-xp-mode.html


----------

